# AMH testing



## tish41 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello everyone! 
Just a question re AMH, is it standard to have this done prior to starting ivf? 
I've recently had 2 cycles  as a private patient & this test wasn't done.
Sadly both cycles unsuccessful , I am 41 years old so I understand time is against me but only seem to have learned about AMH since my treatment , feeling confused! Any advice welcome, xxx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi tish,
Yes it's standard, though NHS won't do it....


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello!

Like already said it is standard its more often done, I have had if done about 7 times now on the nhs but only at the endocrinology dept and ivf clinics, I don't think I have come across a GP willing to do it, you could pay private for one but some clinics think FSH and AFC tell them more, AMH can give you a rough indication of egg reserve and how many eggs you might expect to get but fsh probably has more relevance to how successful your cycle may be as that's relevant to how you respond to the stimms and can also be a warning your egg reserve is getting low

I have a very low AMH and high FSH and have had 2 failed cycles xx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

The clinic I go to use amh as one of the indicators of your ovarian reserve and therefore your dosage. I got the impression this was standard nowadays...

Did you find out your level now tish?

Xx


----------



## tish41 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thankyou so much for your replies to my post. 

I have a follow up booked for this week, feel nervous going back if I'm honest but I need to ask why my AMH wasn't tested prior to commencing ivf. We have paid privately for our treatment & would have paid the £95 to give us more information on my ovarian reserve.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Could it be that they have tested it and not told you the results?? Or that they don't believe in it?

In my area, and at my clinic (Care) they dont test it as standard. 

I had my AMH tested privately a few years before IVF and my clinic have never wanted to retest it - they feel that FSH etc is more important. At the Fertility Show quite a few of the Drs were not at all interested in my amh, they were a lot more interested in my AFC etc. Quite a lot don't fully trust the relevance of AMH results - and in my years on here I am beginning to agree with them!

Good luck at your appointment  

Xxx


----------



## tish41 (Dec 4, 2014)

I think if they'd done it they would've billed me? Just feel v confused at mo, several clinics incl Care indicate that AMH test is part of your 'Fertility Mot' ?

I guess I'll know more when we go next wk. Thanku all again for your help, x


----------

